# Lenze FU i550



## Byee (23 Februar 2017)

Grüß Gott,
Habe momentan etwas mit dem FU zu kämpfen. Egal was ich mache, er lässt sich nicht entsperren. 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

MfG


----------



## Credofire (24 Februar 2017)

Dafür wäre wichtig zu wissen wie und was du überhaupt schon angeschlossen hast


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Wir gehen noch zur Schule und machen das, das erste Mal. Bitte etwas Nachsicht. 
FU mit Nulleiter, Phase und Erdung. Und den Motor am FU mit den 3 Phasen und der Erdung.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Februar 2017)

Und was ist mit den Steuereingängen?
Ist der FU z.B. mit SafeStop ausgerüstet, müssen diese zwingend beschalten werden.


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Wir haben kein STO und die Steuerung soll über ethercat erfolgen.


----------



## Credofire (24 Februar 2017)

Dann muss der Umrichter so konfiguriert werden, dass er die Steuerung vom BUS entgegen nimmt. Im normalfall muss das immer erst eingestellt werden, bei lenze geht das denke ich alles über den EasyNavigator.
Ausserdem müsst ihr in euerer übergoeordneten Steuerung drauf achten dass die IP Adressen stimmen. Bei Siemens zB muss man auch genauestens auf die Namen in der Konfiguration achten. bei Codesys weis ich das nicht.

Dann müss ihr euch auch noch genau anschauen wie Steuerwort und Statuswort aufgebaut sind, und wie die zyklische Kommunikation aufgebaut werden muss. Das sollte alles im Handbuch stehen.

p.s. Meistens gibt es schon vorgefertigte Bausteine die ihr verwenden könnt in der Steuerungsprogrammierung. Eventuell dort auch auf richtige Hardware-ID achten


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Ja das weiß ich grundsätzlich schon alles. 
Das Problem ist aber das sich der Regler einfach nicht freigeben lässt. Auch wenn wir die Schnellinstallation durchführen(auf DI1, DI3 und DI4 24V) dreht sich der Motor auch nicht.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Februar 2017)

Status/Fehlermeldungen?
Ohne Grund passiert das nicht. Sollwertvorgabe ist da?
Wenn die Ethercatkommunikation schon steht, sollten eigentlich alle Statusmeldungen auslesbar sein.


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Das bekomme ich im EasyStarter angezeigt
Anhang anzeigen 35993


----------



## Credofire (24 Februar 2017)

Ich bekomme da nichts angezeigt bei dem Link


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Statuswörter: (dort ist überall ein Haken)
Ready to Switch on
Vorlage enabled
Quickstop
Target reached
STO nicht aktiv
ErrorCode: Kein Fehler
Gerätestatus: einschaltbereit
Ursache für Stopp:
 Flex IO 
Start gepserrt


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Unten links die Meldung Regler gesperrt


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Februar 2017)

Standardeinstellung ist anscheinend DI1 für Start
Handbuch S53/54
nicht gewußt, nur schnell quergelesen.


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Habe ich ja schon probiert. Auf DI1 24V schalten. Hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## werner_ (24 Februar 2017)

Den Umrichter kenne ich nicht aber manche Umrichter brauchen die Freigaben und Startsignale in der richtigen Reihenfolge (also Flanken nacheinander).


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Haben bei unserem Versuch DI1, DI3 und DI4 , in dieser Reihenfolge auf 24V gehängt.
Im Easy Starter hat er immer noch die Meldung Regler gesperrt.


----------



## Credofire (24 Februar 2017)

habt ihr auch das GND verbunden mit 0V?
Wenn man das nicht hat bei den DI ist der stromkreis nicht geschlossen


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Februar 2017)

Alternativ - falls vorhanden - den umrichtereigenen + 24V verwenden.
Statusbits im Inbetriebnahmetool kontrollieren, ob der Eingang auch als aktiv erkannt wird.

Ist der Umrichter schon für vollständigen Befehlsempfang per Ethercat parametriert muss der Startbefehl auch via Ethercat kommen (+Sollwert).


----------



## Byee (24 Februar 2017)

Danke funktioniert nun. Die Gleichstrombremse hat sich nicht gelöst. :?


----------



## Credofire (27 Februar 2017)

und was war dafür der Grund? Wäre nice to know.


----------



## Byee (27 Februar 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung. Haben die Kabel getauscht die auf die Bremsen gegangen sind. Dann ist es gegangen.


----------

